# Oreo just died



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

My mom just called me a few minutes ago. She was working on the computer and Oreo came over to her and want to be pet. So my mom petted her and then went back to working on her computer. Next thing she knows Oreo had layed down across her feet and part of the chair. She thought she was just sleeping. Then she noticed her tongue was hanging out. Her heart had stopped.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im sorry Kristi







she lived a long wonderful life with u guys. at least she went peacefully


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm so sorry!!! Prayers for you and your family. Our 10 year old Dalmatian died on Christmas Eve last year. He had cancer and he wasn't acting right and he laid down on the couch and we think he had another seizure. We kept talking to him, but it was his time. I still miss him so much. He was a very faithful and wonderful dog.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear that! -_- Oreo, you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

sorry to hear this K







sounds like Oreo came over, said goodbye in her own way and laid down where she was comfortable to be at peace and may she find that peace, love and happiness in heaven, thoughts and prayers are with you, your mom and family


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I am so sorry


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

*O*nly you can cherish it

RIP OREO


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this news.







Ours prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Kristi,
I'm so sad for you and for your family. It sounds like Oreo was at peace and got to be in the place and with the people that meant so much to her. She'll be waiting at the Rainbow Bridge for you all someday.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this. No matter how long they live, it is never long enough. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of Oreo. My heart and prayers go out to your Mom and your entire family. So glad that she went so peacefully.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh, I am so sorry for the loss of Oreo. I know your mom is glad that Oreo said her goodbyes, but it is still sad. We will keep you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.











That was a nice little poem that Joe did for you.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh Kristi, I am so sorry about Oreo








Our thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Kristi, I am sorry for your loss


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

No hugs are enough... may your memories of Oreo stay in your mind to help ease these hard moments.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Kristi, I'm so sorry about Oreo's death. I know your mom will always treasure the special goodby.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Wow, I am so sorry about Oreo. I hope this doesn't sound wrong but I am very glad she passed on her own rather than you having to make a decision. She's not in pain now...she's up at the bridge running around having a blast.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Kristy I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers and with you and your family.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My sympathy goes out to you and your family. 
I know it is so very hard to lose a beloved pet. I hope that you all find some comfort in knowing Oreo went on her own terms, and went so peacefully...in her own home.. with someone she loved. 
I think we'd all wish for this kind of "good-bye".
Know you all are in my thoughts and prayers.

Terry, Angel Missy and little Naddie


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry Kristi. I was thinking about Oreo this weekend and wondering if this was the weekend that you went home. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Oh Kristi, when I read your post it made me cry. It was wonderful how she said goodbye to your Mom. To lose that special little bundle rips are the heart. Just remember Oreo is having a ball with all the other Malts of the world that have passed before her.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I am so sorry for you and your family





















.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Kristi, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.. i am so sorry for your loss Kristi








I really do hope that when the time comes kodie goes in the same manner... i dont want to have to make the decision of putting him down...







I rather see my pup die naturally. (not that this makes things easier for your family..)


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Kristi, I am so sorry for your loss. What a wonderful way to go for Oreo rather than being worked on to be kept alive. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss. I don't think there's anything anyone can say at times like this to make it feel any better. My prayers are with you and your mom.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your lost. My heart just stopped when I read your post.
Let your mom know how sorry we are for her..Its so hard, we just lost our old tom cat


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Im so sorry Kristi,many hugs for you and your family.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry about Oreo. I will keep you and your mom in my prayers. I'm glad she got to say her special goodbye to your mom and she went on her own. I know it doesn't make losing her any easier, but at least you guys didn't have to make the decision.


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

So sorry to hear about Oreo. Our prays are with you.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this







You and your Mom are in my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

So sorry to read this. I hope your family is doing ok, and you too.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

so sorry, we're here for you


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm so crushed at his death and so touched at the same time. I pray for your family.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry for your loss







How sweet and sad at the same time to come and say goodbye to your mom.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm am so so sorry, glad she was with your mom. Sounds like she was in please and no pain. Prayers with be with you and your family.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss







You and your Mom are in our thoughts.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Oreo. Your family and you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Kristi,

I am so sorry that Oreo has left this world....I know missing him will be unbearable for quite a while. But, what a testament to the love he shared with your mom that his most safe spot was by her side. He will be waiting at those gates and the love you shared will continue.

My prayers are with you all.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm very sorry about your lost. Our prayers are w/ you!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, I am so sorry.







I feel so sad, you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Oreo. It is obvious that he had a wonderful love for your mother and I found his goodbye very touching and beautiful. You will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

I am very sorry when we lost missy my 1st dog at age 12 and half she just died in her sleep too just like that but we were out to dinner , so we came home 2 hours later to find her past away under the dining room chair my husband was heartbroken and so was i . Tell your mom we are thinking of her and wish her peace ~ Denise


----------



## kcraig6509 (Oct 30, 2005)

So sorry for your loss! We know how you feel as we recently lost our Maggie. It is always devastating losing a companion no matter how old they are. May your heart mend quickly but never forget. God Bless!
-- Timmy & Timmy’s Mom


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

I am so very very sorry.

Losing a pet is losing family. The grief cannot be measured.

May your days be filled with happy loving memories.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

I believe that Life like a rainbow is a burst of glory
that fades away into darkness.
From darkness there is light at the end of the tunnel
that leads to life everlasting.
Earth is but a moment in an eternity of life.
A place to learn and grow under heaven.
In death we have gratuated into a deeper existance.
Were love is always felt, pain & suffering does not exist.
It is the life we are always searching for here on earth.

In This life there are no lawyers, I rest my case.
There are no doctors, I rest in peace.
There are no insurance agents, I rest assured.
There are no accidents, there is a purpose.

Rest asurred Oreo is in a better place and that she said goodbye because her love is deep. She goes on in heaven and will greet you someday. I know it doesn't make it any easier when you feel loss because I have had so much loss in this life.
The way I keep going is the belief in life everlasting. In realizing just how fast time moves, so I try to enjoy each day to the fullest and pray for happier tomorrows along the way. =) My prayers are with you and your mom.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

So sorry to hear about Oreo. How sweet that she went to say goodby and thank God she went peacefully. I know these are hard times but I will pray for you and your family to give you strength during these difficult time.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

We are very sorry to hear about Oreo. I cant even begin to imagine how your heart must hurt.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Im so so sorry God bless


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just read your post, it made me cry. I know your mom is heartbroken, my prayers are with you both.


----------

